
Microsoft Accidentally Asks Google to Censor News Sites, US Government - MarlonPro
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/10/07/microsoft-accidentally-asked-google-to-censor-bbc-cbs-cnn-wikipedia-and-even-the-us-government/
======
Zikes
It was my understanding that there are intended to be severe repercussions
involved for filing a false DMCA takedown request, and that part of the filing
process involves someone signing off that it has been personally reviewed and
thus is believed to be accurate.

Those checks are supposed to be in place to prevent exactly this, spidering
the web for any hint of infringement and firing off a DMCA without even
looking at the target first. Clearly that is exactly what has happened here,
and the legal response should be swift and uncompromising.

~~~
magicalist
I don't believe anyone has ever been punished for misfiling. Part of the
problem is that you have to show that it was not filed by mistake, which is
pretty hard to prove.

~~~
mikeash
That would seem to make it a very bad idea to do any double-checking before
sending one out, since the more checks you do, the easier someone could argue
that you didn't screw up.

------
mullingitover
I'd like to see a fine issued for each mistaken DMCA takedown. Currently
there's no incentive for IP owners not to carpet bomb the web with frequently-
erroneous takedowns.

------
Empro
The Bing example linked inside is even funnier.

